# Salomon F3.0 Boots



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

So I was able to try on some boots today and noticed that Salomon boots seemed to fit my feet good and give me great heelhold. The store didn't have much to choose from and so I'm thinking about giving these a try. Here's some links: Salomon F3.0 Boot Review | The Good RideThe Good Ride Salomon Snowboards F3.0 Snowboard Boot - Men's | Backcountry.com










So what do you guys think about the design. If I understand correctly they don't have the traditional tongue, and instead have the three straps. Please let me know what you think. I would love to try these on in person but I need a new pair quick and the closest store is 1.5 hrs. away.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

bump to the top


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

As long as the boot fits your foot I don't doubt the strap system. I had F20's (previous gen F boots) and never had the laces slip. The lace locking system is solid. I would worry a little bit about trying on salomons in the store then ordering a fusion type boot online. Since the F boots don't have a separate liner they fit differently. There is less fudge room with sizing with these then traditional boots with removable liners.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

john doe said:


> As long as the boot fits your foot I don't doubt the strap system. I had F20's (previous gen F boots) and never had the laces slip. The lace locking system is solid. I would worry a little bit about trying on salomons in the store then ordering a fusion type boot online. Since the F boots don't have a separate liner they fit differently. There is less fudge room with sizing with these then traditional boots with removable liners.


Do you know if run any smaller or bigger in size? I tried on the Salomon faction boots if that helps.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

In my experience all the Salomon stuff I have ever had runs true to mondo sizing when it comes to length. Measure your foot in cm and that is the right size. The problem comes when it comes to width and foot volume. The fact that the F boots don't have a removable liner means a lot of the little thing you can do to improve fit are taken away.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

hot-ice said:


> I would love to try these on in person but I need a new pair quick and the closest store is 1.5 hrs. away.


Do yourself (and your feet) a favor and make the drive.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Won't put anything on my feet when snowboarding besides Salomons, my F22's are near death(after 250+ days) and it's sad. :-(


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

john doe said:


> As long as the boot fits your foot I don't doubt the strap system. I had F20's (previous gen F boots) and never had the laces slip. The lace locking system is solid. I would worry a little bit about trying on salomons in the store then ordering a fusion type boot online. Since the F boots don't have a separate liner they fit differently. There is less fudge room with sizing with these then traditional boots with removable liners.


Thanks for the advice. I just checked on backcountry and they say it has a removable liner.?


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

Chef Jer said:


> Do yourself (and your feet) a favor and make the drive.


Actually, I just checked their website and I've already been to two of the three dealers in my state(all dick's sporting goods) and one store had a few salomon boots and the other didn't even have snowboarding equipment


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

Just ordered a pair. I sure hope they fit.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey Hot Ice, how did these boots pan out for you?

I'm thinking about going Salomon as well. Hows the flex, I want a medium flex, but some are saying these are stiff??

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

I've bought the F3.0 (size 11.5) a couple of weeks ago and love them. 

They are definately stiffer than my Deeluxe Rough Diamond. I would rate them smth around 6 maybe 7/10.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

firlefranz said:


> I've bought the F3.0 (size 11.5) a couple of weeks ago and love them.
> 
> They are definately stiffer than my Deeluxe Rough Diamond. I would rate them smth around 6 maybe 7/10.


How much do you weigh if you dont mind me asking?

I kind of wanted something around the 6 mark, because I'm a solid 185 and I feel like I can flex boots more easily then someone say 165.


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm around 80kg which is like 175lbs if my converter is correct. I believe the F3.0s will be great for you. They really aren't that stiff. I'm using them for two weeks now and they still feel as good as on the first day. They might even soften up a little when time passes.

PS: I'm the same guy you are asking in this thread: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/62242-anyone-tried-deeluxe-brisse-2.html#post828098


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

firlefranz said:


> I'm around 80kg which is like 175lbs if my converter is correct. I believe the F3.0s will be great for you. They really aren't that stiff. I'm using them for two weeks now and they still feel as good as on the first day. They might even soften up a little when time passes.
> 
> PS: I'm the same guy you are asking in this thread: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/62242-anyone-tried-deeluxe-brisse-2.html#post828098


lol whooppps didnt realize that.

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

Yea, I like them as well. They are still slightly tight on my feet, but not to bad. I think I would rate them about a 7 on stiffness as well. I love the adjustability they have and how quick you can get in and out of them. I weigh about 165 if that helps.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

hot-ice said:


> Thanks for the advice. I just checked on backcountry and they say it has a removable liner.?


They lie. I have the F4.0s and that thing does not come out. Taken it to a few boot fitters and they were all surprised. I'm kind of annoyed by that.

Hard to advise on boots though. I had a problem with the instep and pinching the tendon on top of my foot, particularly when flexing the ankles. Had a boot fitter bend the tongue and it is much better now. No complaints about the wrap/lacing thing, but I've only taken them out twice.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Does anybody know where I can take a look at the different Salomon liners? I've searched the web and found nothing. I'm interested an the f3.0 or f4.0 for next season but I hate getting boots without ever seeing the liner. Too many unpleasant experiences with that in the past...


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Basti said:


> Does anybody know where I can take a look at the different Salomon liners? I've searched the web and found nothing. I'm interested an the f3.0 or f4.0 for next season but I hate getting boots without ever seeing the liner. Too many unpleasant experiences with that in the past...


How are you expecting to get a picture of a non-removable liner? Do you want to see the inside? Or are you hoping that somebody has cut up a boot?


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> How are you expecting to get a picture of a non-removable liner? Do you want to see the inside? Or are you hoping that somebody has cut up a boot?


Yes, for the sake of helpfulness I was expecting at least five of you guys to cut up your boots...

Some companies offer drawings, graphics or some kind of visual representation of their liners so you can see how they're built. That's what I'm looking for.


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

I doubt its gonna help much, but I took some pictures for you.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

firlefranz said:


> I doubt its gonna help much, but I took some pictures for you.


Awesome! Answers a few of my questions. The rest I will have to investigate in person. 

Danke dir für die Mühe!


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

I am looking at a pair of these boots. Can you guys give me an idea of how accurate the sizing on these are? I am curious because the liners can't be removed.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Board Gadget said:


> I am looking at a pair of these boots. Can you guys give me an idea of how accurate the sizing on these are? I am curious because the liners can't be removed.


sizing is pretty spot on. I wear size 8US or Mondo 26cm.
they pack out pretty quick after one day on the slope.
I would say they are on the narrow side of the spectrum in terms of width.
stiffness is about 6-7 so decently stiff.
the lacing system is pretty neat allows you have two zones at the ankle and chin plus the toe strap.
only thing about it is I have big calfs and seems like the laces are just about long enough. also the pocket where the lace pull thing tucks into is not deep enough so they come out easy. other than that pretty solid boots.
I put them on and they never become loose after a day of riding.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Anyone ever put aftermarket insoles in Salomon fusion boots like the F3.0? I'm currently looking at F3.0s, but these "fusion liner" insoles are _extremely _narrow and the space is quite tight. I compared my Shred Soles from my same size Vans and they are way too wide. Maybe if I bought Shred Soles a size down they might work.

Wondering if anyone has found an insole with a better arch that will fit these things?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes I'm using remind insoles in mine


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

cav0011 said:


> Yes I'm using remind insoles in mine


Cool. So a few questions if you don't mind:

Which F series boot?

Did you size the Reminds the same as the boot size?

Did you have to cut the insoles to fit?

Thanks!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

eelpout said:


> Cool. So a few questions if you don't mind:
> 
> Which F series boot?
> 
> ...


I have remind 11.5- 12.5 in those exact boots in 11.5


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

F 3.0 bought same size as boot. No trimming needed


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

which of the Reminds are you guys using? 

I picked up some Medics (Bigfoot) and they seem to be too tall in the heel and mess up the heel lock some and now I get lift. I'm under the impression that the Medics won't packout and conform like other orthotics so they probably won't get any better. Maybe I should have gone for the Cush's.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Bummer, going to have to give up on the F3.0's.

Bought a pair of 13/14 F3.0 size 11 US, great heel hold but unfortunately slams my 2nd toe on the left foot (bunion issues) and I had to stop using them after 2 days as toenail was getting black. Odd that I didn't notice this when I wore them at home for a while. I do put some toe spacers to shift the toes over, worked great in my old Vans, but not here. 

Just ordered and tried a 11.5 US, a bit more room in the toe area which is good, but the heel hold is _abysmal_, so that's going back. A bit shocked on how much difference 1/2 cm makes in the heel, but I have narrow ankles.

Now going back to trying Boa boots and I'll have to sell the size 11 F3.0's.


----------

